# Motivation letter for German Job seeker Visa



## Janasksft

Hi Expats,

I am from Chennai, interested in applying for Job seeker Visa. I have gone through the checklist from embassy and have alsmost done with the paper works. Now I am stuck up with a Motivation letter. I understand the motivation letter should have a detailed information on how we are going to serch for a job, our stay and what is the action plan if job search in Germany being unsccessful.

Is there anyone interested in helping me with a copy of motivation letter? This would be a great help for me on how to start draft my own motivation letter. Those who are in same boat can also get in touch with me regarding this. We can work together on this.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## har3kor

Hi Jana,

I am also planning to apply for the same.

Kindly let me know ur email or you can PM me.

Regards,
Harish.


----------



## hastia86

hello everyone 
can you please help me with motivation letter, This would be a great help for me on how to start draft my own motivation letter,my german language b1, i have a interview in embassy, 30 mars. please pm me


----------



## beppi

If you don't have motivation enough to write your own motivation letter, you will not make it!
Copying others' letters is a good way to be rejected, as the officials know the other letters and will see what you've done.


----------



## raju2k7

*Rajesh*

I am also applying for the same visa


Janasksft said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am from Chennai, interested in applying for Job seeker Visa. I have gone through the checklist from embassy and have alsmost done with the paper works. Now I am stuck up with a Motivation letter. I understand the motivation letter should have a detailed information on how we are going to serch for a job, our stay and what is the action plan if job search in Germany being unsccessful.
> 
> Is there anyone interested in helping me with a copy of motivation letter? This would be a great help for me on how to start draft my own motivation letter. Those who are in same boat can also get in touch with me regarding this. We can work together on this.
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


----------



## Miljana

*Ms. Miljana*

Hey guys, 

I am applying for the same visa right now (Job seeker for Germany) and have all the same questions. How did your interview go and do you have any advices for the motivational letter? 

Thank you all!!


----------



## bennystar007

*Mr*

hello,

i am too planning to apply for (job seaker visa) in germany.

did anyone get the visa already? which coutry did you apply from? how did you find the process? how should i plan out my motivation letter? how should i prove my preparation for employment in germany?

thanks

regards


----------



## mortaza.shaida

Hello everyone
I am going to apply for German job seeker visa. I have enough motivation but should I declare a plan about how I would find a job in Germany or no?


----------

